
10 Breakthrough Technologies 2018 - charlysl
https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/technologies/2018/
======
herodotus
These were the "breakthroughs" they listed in 2001:

Brain-Machine Interface; Flexible Transistors; Data Mining; Digital Rights
Management; Biometrics; Natural Language Processing; Microphotonics;
Untangling Code; Robot Design; Microfluidics.

"Untangling Code" was all about something called AspectJ

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I, for one, am all for calling these sensing cities as opposed to smart
cities.

